# how to acquire a car with no title?



## Hobbs (Sep 1, 2000)

hey there guys...well here is the situation. i know someone that is wanting to get rid of his car but has no title for it. He also does not want to send for a replacement title. is there any way of acquiring this car in any other way? thanx in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: how to acquire a car with no title? (Hobbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hobbs* »_hey there guys...well here is the situation. i know someone that is wanting to get rid of his car but has no title for it. He also does not want to send for a replacement title. is there any way of acquiring this car in any other way? thanx in advance

The question is, why does he not want to send away for a lost title. If he is the last registered owner, he should be able to get a replacement for a small fee. If he doesn't hold a title, you don't know that he actually owns the car. It would sure suck to find out you bought a stolen, or otherwise illegitimate, car








Find out what's up before you buy it.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: how to acquire a car with no title? (Bryan J)*

Can you find a cop friend who will run the vin to know who the last registered owner is?
Here in California, after 5 years of non- registration, your taken out of the system.
Happened to me with my old '79 vespa, only clocked 1500 miles on it. Sold it last year for a measly $200.


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: how to acquire a car with no title? (Hobbs)*

My 86 Rocco doesn't have a title. I called PennDOT and inquired about it. First I asked if it was stolen. 
After they told me no, they told me to get the title in my name I can either pay their fee to get the last know info on the last owner and try to contact that person to see if they want to transfer it to me. 
2- I can go to small claim court and ask the judge to put it in my name since it hasn't been reported stolen by the owner and they haven't had possession since ~ 97.
I think I'n gonna get the info for the previous owner and then go to court.
Just call your DOT and they should be able to help you.


_Modified by firebreathingbunny at 8:34 PM 8-9-2003_


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: how to acquire a car with no title? (Hobbs)*

take the VIN # to your State Police and tell them what you're trying to do. They'll be able to tell you who the last legal owner of the car is/was and if there are any leins on the car.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: how to acquire a car with no title? (wjbski)*

damn , wish i had seen this post sooner. i posted in another thread about a scirroco i saw that looked abandoned.


----------

